# Sheertone blush for men?



## REYNALD0C (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats the best sheertone blush for men?  I'm an NC43, I want something to warm my face up a bit, peach toned maybe?


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 10, 2007)

have you tried the msf? northern light is pretty good as a blush, no huge glitter chunks and is quite sheer, not heavy colour


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 10, 2007)

What about Gingerly or Sincere?


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 10, 2007)

Since you're a man, and if you want to look natural, definitely go for a Matte Blush, nothing with shimmer, frost or anything that looks unnatural and blend all the way.

I'd try to check out your natural color when you're flushed and try to emulate that, a peach tone albeit being gorgeous is somethign we can't achieve naturally and depending on your environment might be frowned or considered weird (if you don't have any problems, then anything goes I guess), no matter how I put it on, I always consider (on me) that blush looks fake, I probably don't like me with blush and whenever I decide I need a hint of color, I'll go with a sheer application of Bobbi Brown's bronzer in light applied with a MAC 187.

If you don't have oily skin, you might try Clinique's Touch Blush, a stain, stick or cream. It'll add a bit of luminosity (minus glitter)  and looks less powdery and is more transparent.

Last, have you tried out Smashbox transparent gel one?

Hope this helped.


----------



## me_jelly (Oct 10, 2007)

Peaches/corals would look so fab with yourskintone - for a natural slightly bronzy peach, try gingerly

I agree with the above post about sticking with shimmer/frost free finishes if you are a guy and just want a natural/healthy flush.

Since, as mentioned above, we tend to flush more on the pinker side naturally, try blushbaby for an extremely healthy glow (if you don't over apply, the flush is so natural and looks like it's coming from within)


----------



## REYNALD0C (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont blush naturally =[ 

so I dont know how I blush! hahhaa I just want something thatll look good on me!  Pink or peach whichever!  But I will try some of the ones mentioned!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

Chanel has some blushes that are just outright mistake proof to me.  Yes, they are very pricey.  They even have a nude shade.  You literally can not make a mistake with a good blush brush by them or M.A.C. and one of their blushes.  Just don't use the pinks like turbulent.  That one is for a bit of drama for cool toned skin.  Unless, that's what you are going for.  I prefer the dome shaped blushes too.  The quilt one are very sheer, but they can develop a crust from the oils in the skin.  You will need to scrub off the top layer once in awhile with a tooth brush.  

M.A.C. has some great colors, but they aren't mistake proof to me.  They can streak if not blended well.


----------



## frocher (Oct 11, 2007)

....


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 11, 2007)

style blush! with a light hand.. or the 187 brush


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 

 
_I dont blush naturally =[ 

so I dont know how I blush! hahhaa I just want something thatll look good on me!  Pink or peach whichever!  But I will try some of the ones mentioned!_

 
So, if you run for 15 minutes, your face color doesn't alter?

Either way, pink or peach would look good on you, so keep this in mind:

More pink = more natural (even if you don't blush naturally)

More peach = gives a golden(ish) halo of color to your skin, but will definitely look like you have blush on.


A cheek stain like Tarte's is also a good choice.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm.. so stick with more pinks?


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

......


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive heard the stains are great, i have yet to try it though. i usually use msf's b/c i ldont mind the shimmer.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 

 
_Hmm.. so stick with more pinks?_

 
It really depends on what you're going for.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 12, 2007)

You and I are pretty close in color. For a natural flush I love Pinch Me and Fleur Power.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Oct 14, 2007)

I got Desert Rose, haha it looks good put on lightly!

Thanks everyone!


----------

